# Steering wheel vibration



## Roadstercycle (Sep 30, 2018)

So yesterday I finally drove the wife's Model 3 on a road trip. Loved the enhanced auto pilot and finally got the hang of resting my hand on my knee, loosely having my hand around the wheel and just pulling towards myself on the steering to stop the hands on the steering wheel warning. The issue I found was that 3 times during the trip with auto pilot off on city streets I noticed a very fast vibration through the steering wheel like going over a washboard road. I was on perfectly smooth paved roads. The vibration felt like the steering motor oscillating, a high frequency oscillation lasting about a second or so. I am an automotive mechanic so the first time it happened I just thought it was the road but decided to pay closer attention just to make sure because it was much different than a rode vibration. After the third time I knew something was up. The third time I decided it was steering motor oscillation for sure which leads me to believe it is software issue. Anyone else notice this? Hopefully it's logged into the software so Tesla can see it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

It’s not a bug. It’s the lane departure warning.


----------



## Roadstercycle (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes I wish that was true, but all three times I was off the freeway driving down city streets without the autopilot on running in my own lane. Any thoughts?


----------



## Roadstercycle (Sep 30, 2018)

Sorry, you may be correct. I will check and see if it is turned on.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

To make your poll useful, you need to know how many people have never had any of the above. I've only experienced this when I had lane departure turned on. I turned it off after the first few weeks and will likely leave it there. Have not had any issues since then.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Roadstercycle said:


> Yes I wish that was true, but all three times I was off the freeway driving down city streets without the autopilot on running in my own lane. Any thoughts?


You won't get the warning if autopilot is on. Only when you're driving and straying too close to the line.


----------



## Roadstercycle (Sep 30, 2018)

I just shut it off to see if that is it. It was so subtle and light hard to believe it was a warning. My wife had never felt it, she has no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Roadstercycle (Sep 30, 2018)

GDN said:


> To make your poll useful, you need to know how many people have never had any of the above. I've only experienced this when I had lane departure turned on. I turned it off after the first few weeks and will likely leave it there. Have not had any issues since then.


I deleted the poll, seems it is normal, I will drive it again with it off and see if it's gone. Thank you for the help.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Roadstercycle said:


> I just shut it off to see if that is it. It was so subtle and light hard to believe it was a warning. My wife had never felt it, she has no idea what I'm talking about.


Maybe she's better at staying in her lane or uses signals to change lanes.


----------



## Ram3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I just picked up my model 3 three days again. I am noticing the exact same thing with the vibration in the steering wheel. It might happen a couple times a day or maybe more but only for a second or two. I just turned off the lane departure warning and will give it a try. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Tmo6 (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh, is that what that is??? It's VERY subtle, and only occurs when I'm driving on the lane paint. Makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I've noticed this happening when I'm definitely staying in my lane. I think Autopilot sometimes picks up on parallel shadows running well inside the lane as being a lane marker.


----------



## setheryb (Sep 25, 2017)

I like it. It's kind of like a subtle version of if you drive on the rumble strips along the side of the road.


----------



## ClearDarkSky (Apr 18, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> It's not a bug. It's the lane departure warning.


Oh is that what it is. I was wondering if it was a new bug with V9... But that makes sense, and in that case I like it.


----------

